# 

## sooofitka

Witajcie forumowicze!
Czytam Was już jakiś czas. Z Wami remontowałam mieszkanie. A teraz mam ochotę z Wami (tzn. z pomocą Waszej wiedzy  :wink:  wybudować małą, parterową domo-stodołę :smile:  
Także WITAJCIE! i proszę, nie krzyczcie na mnie jeśli zadam jakieś niezbyt rozgarnięte pytanie. Jestem zdana tylko na ekipy (system zlecony). Od A do Z...

----------


## mari180790

Witaj :big grin: 

Będę zaglądać i kibicować :smile: 
Pokaż projekt?
 :smile:

----------


## sooofitka

Witaj *mari180790*!
Adaptuję m65 Ukryte pragnienie. 
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/search...m?v=1&t=&q=m65
Chyba jednak na forum muratora nie ma osoby która buduje ten domek :sad:

----------


## mari180790

To jesteś pierwsza :smile: 

Kiedy zamierzacie zacząć fundamenty?
Czekam na zdjęcia
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## fiesta4711

> Witaj *mari180790*!
> Adaptuję m65 Ukryte pragnienie. 
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/search...m?v=1&t=&q=m65
> Chyba jednak na forum muratora nie ma osoby która buduje ten domek


Ja będę budował, ale od roku załatwiam pozwolenie. W tzw międzyczasie zmieniłem ogrzewanie z peletów na elektryczne i pozmieniałem projekt.

----------

